
World's Biggest Bribe Scandal - schappim
http://www.smh.com.au/interactive/2016/the-bribe-factory/day-1/getting-the-story.html
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388542)

------
celticninja
I will be amazed if anyone is prosecuted for this, even more so if this
impedes the practice in anyway.

